# Nostalgic memorable lures



## Jim (Jan 3, 2007)

The reintroduction of the Dancin eel brought back memories of the trash talking days when I was younger. The eel back then that I remember was all Black. We would fish for hours and throw everything in our box. My old friend would pul out this lure and the trash talking would begin. Sure enough he would catch fish (none of size). 

You guys have an old classic that you would pull out in desperate measures when nothing else would work?


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2007)

Here are some other ones I used to use growing up, I can't believe they still make them, These were my favorites. These need to be in everyones tackle boxes for sure.

Made by:
https://www.renoskylures.com/


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is there other color. This one was killer!


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2007)

Funny page dedicated to the dancing eel

https://www.fishgeek.com/eel.html


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2007)

I always have had a blue and chrome Rat-L-Trap ever since I can remember.


----------



## pbw (Aug 17, 2007)

Jim said:


> Funny page dedicated to the dancing eel
> 
> https://www.fishgeek.com/eel.html




:shock: 

Sorry to bump an old thread I have one of those in my old tackle box from when I was growing up! I'll have to find it next time I go visit my parents.


----------



## Jim (Aug 17, 2007)

An old dancing eel? I bet you will catch a fish if you go out and use it. LOL!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 17, 2007)

I havent been fishing very long but ive noticed that the more lures and fancy worm colors i buy, The more I realize all i really need is an EWG hook and some 6" pumpkin green $1.96 renagades to catch bass.


----------



## Jim (Aug 17, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> I havent been fishing very long but ive noticed that the more lures and fancy worm colors i buy, The more I realize all i really need is an EWG hook and some 6" pumpkin green $1.96 renagades to catch bass.




That is exactly why my fishing has declined 100 fold in the last 2 years. Trying too many things and nost sticking to/mastering any.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 17, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> > I havent been fishing very long but ive noticed that the more lures and fancy worm colors i buy, The more I realize all i really need is an EWG hook and some 6" pumpkin green $1.96 renagades to catch bass.
> ...



When I first started fishing I setout to master weightless plastic worms, and I could see a fish and watch his reactions to my presentation all day without catching a thing. Now if I see a fish and he isnt biteing ive noticed ill change everything but my presentation.


----------



## pbw (Aug 21, 2007)

new dancing eel? 

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_90134?cmCat=CROSSSELL&cmid=PP_P0_2


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2007)

pbw said:


> new dancing eel?
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_90134?cmCat=CROSSSELL&cmid=PP_P0_2





I purchased 10 of them! LOL! 


We might just have a weekend tourney next year and that is the only lure you can use. Of course I would send them out and not make anyone buy them LOL!


----------

